# Advice on right angle drill



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

a cordless wouldn't last long. 

This is on my xmas wishlist. http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

This was recommended to me from some users on here: http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

And if you are on a lower budget, I have used this quite a few times. It works, but I find it akward in tight spaces. http://www.amazon.com/Makita-Power-..._5?ie=UTF8&s=industrial&qid=1290911030&sr=8-5


----------



## Abe (May 19, 2008)

Thanks. I had seen the Milwaukee from Home Depot and thought it looked good.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have always used the hole hawg.. it has (2) speeds and it great for doing housing.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I have always used the hole hawg.. it has (2) speeds and it great for doing housing.. :thumbsup:



Same here. 

But some namby pambies don't like using their muscles to control it. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Same here.
> 
> But some namby pambies don't like using their muscles to control it. :laughing:


OMG.. we agree (2) times.. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.mytoolstore.com/milwauke/0721-21.html

Cordlesss millwakee:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> http://www.mytoolstore.com/milwauke/0721-21.html
> 
> Cordlesss millwakee:thumbup:
















​


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I have always used the hole hawg.. it has (2) speeds and it great for doing housing.. :thumbsup:


I used that guy (without any clutch) for 30 years. Two years ago I bought a Dewalt timber wolf. I think I deserve the rest from the hole hawg after 30 years of it, what say ye... Ps I really like the clutch on my new drill.......


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> http://www.mytoolstore.com/milwauke/0721-21.html
> 
> Cordlesss millwakee:thumbup:


Cordless is a waste of money once you get into wood other than (1) 2X4

I put muscle into drilling holes and use nail eater bits, so when I hit a nail, I push harder till the bit pulls the nail out of the way.. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Cordless is a waste of money once you get into wood other than (1) 2X4
> 
> I put muscle into drilling holes and use nail eater bits, so when I hit a nail, I push harder till the bit pulls the nail out of the way.. :thumbsup:


I push cordless drills to the point of destruction:laughing:

But that new milwalkee 28 volt i have not tried it yet 

So later on i can tell you how much it will take:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


>


 :laughing::laughing: Have you tried it yet:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I push cordless drills to the point of destruction...


Doesn't take much, does it? :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing::laughing: Have you tried it yet:laughing:



I don't need to. No one is jumping up and down saying they drilled out an entire house with a cordless.

I need a drill that will last all day. So far, I have yet to hear of a cordless that can keep up.

And even if one does come along, within 6 months, the battery will be unable to keep up, requiring a 3-digit replacement. 


No thanks. I'll take my cords and beat the pants off you any day.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I push cordless drills to the point of destruction:laughing:
> 
> But that new milwalkee 28 volt i have not tried it yet
> 
> So later on i can tell you how much it will take:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Keep in mind the modern framing carpenter uses (4) times as many nails using a gun than an old school hammer.

That means you will hit LOTS of nails before you are done and I can't see ANY size battery putting up with the abuse I place on the drill bit..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Keep in mind the modern framing carpenter uses (4) times as many nails using a gun than an old school hammer.
> 
> That means you will hit LOTS of nails before you are done and I can't see ANY size battery putting up with the abuse I place on the drill bit..



I know that wrecks a lott of drill bits


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I know that wrecks a lott of drill bits



Not if you buy the right bits. But you gotta have a drill & human behind it that will make the bit do the job it's intended for.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I know that wrecks a lott of drill bits


Not the nail eaters I use.. the steel is much harder than the nails it eats.

You will see what I mean when you try to sharpen the bit with a file..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Not if you buy the right bits. But you gotta have a drill & human behind it that will make the bit do the job it's intended for.


what bits do recondmend??


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Not the nail eaters I use.. the steel is much harder than the nails it eats.
> 
> You will see what I mean when you try to sharpen the bit with a file..


which one's do you use??


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I used that guy (without any clutch) for 30 years. Two years ago I bought a Dewalt timber wolf. I think I deserve the rest from the hole hawg after 30 years of it, what say ye... Ps I really like the clutch on my new drill.......


I have used that drill for (30) plus years also and would not trade it in for anything else..

I can get plenty of rest when I ship out for good.. till then my motto is _DRILL BABY DRILL_.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> what bits do recondmend??


Lenox. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> which one's do you use??


Greenlee brand nail eaters work well, but buy the long bit.. I think it is 18"..

I think IRWIN makes them also..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Lenox. :thumbsup:


Yes the supply house has the lennox hole saws but not the auger bits:no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Harry, you're not buying your bits at Harbor Freight, are you? :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Harry, you're not buying your bits at Harbor Freight, are you? :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The Hole Hawg is incredibly tough as well as powerful. It's fast on high speed, and on low speed it's pretty much unstoppable. It's great for basic drilling of holes 1-1/4" and smaller. I don't recommend it for holesaws though, unless you're highly experienced at using them. 

The Right-Angle drill is not as fast or powerful as the Hole-hawg, but it's variable speed. The Hole-Hawg is not. 

Even the Right-Angle drill can mess you up when using holesaws; unless you know your stuff the Hole-Hawg will for sure!

Some Right Angle drills have clutches, I've never used one. I have to wonder how the clutches would hold up; it seems they might be just one more thing that could go wrong.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

micromind said:


> ........ I don't recommend it for holesaws though, unless you're highly experienced at using them. .........


I must be experienced... I've used 8" hole saws with it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

micromind said:


> I don't recommend it for holesaws though, unless you're highly experienced at using them.


I did a recessed lighting job on a store.. it was (50) 6.5" cans through 3/4" plywood soffit.

The tricky part was to keep the hole saw spinning and NEVER use low speed

I got really good working the holesaw in a circular motion so only 1/4 of the saw was cutting at any one time..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

micromind said:


> Some Right Angle drills have clutches, I've never used one. I have to wonder how the clutches would hold up; it seems they might be just one more thing that could go wrong.


I'll let you know how long mine lasts. If it does break, I still got my hole hawgs. Somebody stole my Miller Falls drill out the back of my truck a few decades back. Now that thing was a beast of a drill. Back when they didn't have any plastic on Millwaulkee's or Miller Falls drills. They also got a 2 foot long 2" diameter ships auger bit I had that another electrician gave me way back. I've never even seen them anyplace for sale, but that bit was a mean machine.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Harry, you're not buying your bits at Harbor Freight, are you? :laughing:


 Harbor Freight.:001_huh: whats that.:001_huh::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Harbor Freight.:001_huh: whats that.:001_huh::laughing:


Where, uh, well, um...... 'people' who aren't good enough to be called _hacks_ shop for tools. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Where, uh, well, um...... 'people' who aren't good enough to be called _hacks_ shop for tools. :laughing:


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

i ahve the hole hawg and i like it but the new right angle (corded - i would never get cordless) by Milwaukee is able to get into tighter spots.

I dont care about weight. If i can drill a mess of holes with a corded in a few seconds and not wait for the cordless, i am afforded a minute or two for my arms to recuperate.

i want the milwaukee corded right angle by the way. if any of you are looking to buy me something.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Most of the time I use Miluwakee Right Angle drill { corded verison } it work pretty good in most case but few spots I just whip out hole hawg the last one I did use I did hit the oak timber with self feeding bit it almost bind up the hole hawg on high speed downshift to low gear then you really have to watch the bit otherwise you will have twisted peice of merde.,,


As far for the bits I use Greenlee naileater or couple other like Lexon and Bosch { in European side }

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I prefer the super hole hawg, upgraded 5 yrs ago fron the hole hawg and it's predessesor, the right angle. Won't ever go back. Super hawg will fit in real tight bays to get straight holes center of studs and has rhinoceros balls in the way of torque.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you are doing enough work to require an angle drill, an electrician should be doing it.

Milwaukee angle droll is far superior to the hole hawg, easier to handle.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

220/221 said:


> If you are doing enough work to require an angle drill, an electrician should be doing it.
> 
> Milwaukee angle droll is far superior to the hole hawg, easier to handle.



That's what I'm saying. You have a guy who is in the home improvement business says they have a master yet he does most of the work. I was brought up working side by side with an electrician to learn the trade.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I prefer the super hole hawg, upgraded 5 yrs ago fron the hole hawg and it's predessesor, the right angle. Won't ever go back. Super hawg will fit in real tight bays to get straight holes center of studs and has rhinoceros balls in the way of torque.


I prefer the super hole hawg as well, it has less torque than the hole hawg, but it runs the bits that I use faster, thence easier. Now to get one:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

The right Milwaukee right angle is nice for tight spots and the head swivels. It is also lighter than the hawg. I found my self getting it out a lot when I don't have a ton of holes the drill. 

When you have a ton of holes to do nothing beats how powerful and heavy duty the hawg is.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

JohnR said:


> I prefer the super hole hawg as well, it has less torque than the hole hawg, but it runs the bits that I use faster, thence easier. Now to get one:thumbsup::laughing:


Turns out the hole hawg is 1200 rpm.

Super hole hawg is 1750 rpm.. I like that already.. :thumbsup:

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/...-2-inch-super-hawg-with-carrying-case/1680-21


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

I was working on a very large job where the HVAC contractor was making 10-1/4" holes in TJI for insulated spiral duct runs and using a Hole Pro adjustable hole cutter and a Makita 4 amp right angle cord drill. A worker told me that they started out using a Milwaukee Hawg drill but as they were cutting the holes near their head they decided to try the baby Makita instead.

When the Hole Cutter would hit a nail in the TJI the little 4 amp was easy to control, might stall a bit but then get back to drilling. Quickly realized that the trick is to use a highly efficient hole cutter and then the drill does not need to provide anywhere near as much torque. 

We cut large holes in inch thick Avantech oriented strand board up to 6-1/4" diameter using 18 volt cordless drills at 500-1000 RPM in seconds using Blue Boar TCT hole cutters. Using a 6" bi-metal hole saw to cut OSB we would need a 15amp stud drill. 

So many guys worry about which is the best drill and then use a hole saw that wastes 90% of the power. With a Blue Boar TCT hole cutter and a $25 18v cordless drill from Harbor Freight I can cut holes faster than someone using a bi-metal hole saw and any drill, corded or cordless, from DeWalt, Milwaukee, Bosch, or Makita. 

When you use a smaller drill it helps a lot to have a 2-speed or better yet a 3-speed gear box. Like having a car with a 4-banger engine that needs a 4-speed gear box to get around.


----------



## Abe (May 19, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> That's what I'm saying. You have a guy who is in the home improvement business says they have a master yet he does most of the work. I was brought up working side by side with an electrician to learn the trade.


 
I didn't mean that I do most of the work. I meant that we do a lot of the 'routine' stuff, like drilling holes and pulling wire. When we do a job like this week, where we installed new ceiling tiles and flourescent fixtures, I worked alongside our Master Elect. As you say, you learn a lot that way. We do all types of home improvement. But if we are doing a small job, like if we're moving a door and have to move the light switch, it's often necessary to do it without the Master. If so, we make a call or have him come by to check our work if he's nearby. 
The question about the right angle drill was because it seems like too often I have to drill a hole in a stud with another one in real close.
Thanks to all you guys for the information. I'll go with the medium duty Milwaukee.


----------



## BigCrapper (Dec 5, 2010)

I remember the Super Hawg as being very top heavy. Its been a while since I was doing residential new construction. It was fun and good exercise. That whole market is **** and I hope the guys wiring them so cheap are getting burned by rising copper prices. I did like the DeWalt Timberwolf. Same shape as the Super Hawg but a little lighter.


----------



## Abe (May 19, 2008)

*Timberwolf*

I haven't seen the Timberwolf. Will give it a look before I commit to the Milwaukee.


----------

